# Bay Area, CA .  Need small shop to host scraping seminar



## Richard King 2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi,  I have a machine rebuilding and scraping seminar scheduled for May 9 - 13 .  The host Machine shop said he is getting in a huge order and can't spare the room.   I now need a small home shop or machine shop to host a 5 day weekend class.  For opening up your shop you and one other will get the training for free.  We will align your lathes, adjust gibs of your machines and larn to hand and Power scrape.   PM me if your interested...   Rich


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 4, 2018)

San Francisco Bay Area...


----------



## dlane (Mar 4, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 21, 2018)

The Oakland CA class is full.  Only open classleft for 2018 is the Springfield VT  last week of March / first week of May has openings.    Thanks


----------



## webphut (Mar 29, 2018)

The only person I knows hand scraping is Tom Lipton. He is at building 58 at Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory. As for teaching a seminar/class, you would need to contact him.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 30, 2018)

webphut said:


> The only person I knows hand scraping is Tom Lipton. He is at building 58 at Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory. As for teaching a seminar/class, you would need to contact him.


Tom will be at a scraping class with us starting next Wednesday.  He will be a student there.  Me, too, and others as well.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 30, 2018)

We found a place about 15 min from Oakland Airport.  A small 2 man fab and machine shop.  Should be OK.  We now have 9 students plus the 2 hosts and a observer.  So we are full.    Thanks everyone.   Now we are looking at next early June. August, September, early October, Early December, February of 2019  for places to have classes.   The host who volunteers his or her shop gets the training for free.   Send me a Message if your interested.  For those who are new and don't know me go to You Tube and search "Richard King Scraping" and you will see several students You Tube shows.  Keith Rucker of Vintage Machinery and John Saunders who is NYC CNC and others have shows.

We still have openings for the April 2018 Springfield VT class that will take place as we have 7 students so far, could take up to 3 more.  This will be a cool class as it is inside one of the old Fellows Gear Machine factory and one afternoon we drive about 20 minutes up to the American Precision Museum where the have # 1 Bridgeport and several 1800 vintage machines, guns and other old tools on display.  We will get a private tour.   Oh and the host cuts gears and rebuilds gear machines.  Then I have this one in May, slowing down for the summer to spend time at the cabin.

Then we have 2 weeks in Austria in November, 1 week at Keith Ruckers down in Georgia January 2019.    Thanks     Rich


----------

